# Bewerbungsschreiben so ok?



## partitionist (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte mich um eine Ausbildungsstelle als Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung bewerben, nun habe ich mein schreiben fertig, würde mich freuen wenn ihr noch fehler finden würdet:




> *Bewerbung um eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobias Köhler (4. Oktober 2007)

Bewerbung um eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit großem Interesse habe ich Ihr Ausbildungsangebot “Fachinformatiker“ in den Stellenangeboten auf Ihrer Internetseite gelesen und möchte mich hiermit um die ausgeschriebene Stelle bei Ihnen bewerben. *//Gut*

Mein Interesse als Softwareentwickler wurde schon früh geweckt*.* *S*chon in der Schulzeit habe ich Informatik*k/-K*urse gewählt *(und durch meinen anschließenden Besuch in einem)* Fachgymnasium *für *Informationstechnik wurde dies noch verstärkt. Dort habe ich die Programmiersprache JAVA gelernt, parallel dazu habe ich einige Bücher über C/C++ durchgelesen und kleine Anwendungen entwickelt wie z.B. Client/Server Anwendungen für Windows*. Z*udem betreibe ich eine Homepage für die Veröffentlichungen meiner Projekte.*//Hammersatz.... zu lang.... Benutze mehr Punkte Darf man Abkürzungen benutzen? Bin mir grad nicht sicher*

In der Freizeit programmiere ich gerne und es macht mir Spaß*,* Programme zu entwerfen und zu entwickeln*. D*aher denke ich, dass ich für eine Tätigkeit in Ihrem Unternehmen geeignet bin. Darüber hinaus verfüge ich über Eigenschaften wie Teamfähigkeit, Flexibilität und Zuverlässigkeit.

Ich hoffe Ihr Interesse für mich geweckt zu haben und würde mich über ein persönliches Gespräch sehr freuen.*//Wieder gut *



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MiMi (4. Oktober 2007)

Hoert sich gut an, meine Grammatik kentnisse sind net die besten aber 


> dazu habe ich einige Bücher über C/C++ durchgelesen


heisst das net 


> dazu habe ich einige Bücher über C/C++ *gelesen*



Ach und mir wurde mal gesagt das man wenn man als staerke "flexibilitaet" aufnimmt, vorsichtig sein muss. Net das sie unter flexibel verstehen das du gerne mal jeden abend bis 11 da bleiben willst, oder sonstiges


----------



## Tobias Köhler (4. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, Flexibilität würde ich eventuell auch weglassen Aber klingt doch insgesamt schon recht gut. Nur ein wenig Fehlerkorrektur und los gehts


----------



## Konstantin Gross (4. Oktober 2007)

Also mit den Ergänzungen vom Tobias wäre das ok, aber was mich persönlich stört:
"einige Bücher über C/C++ durchgelesen" ich würde da schreiben "einige Bücher über C/C++ *durchgearbeitet*". Du hast sie halt gelesen und die entsprechenden Übungen gemacht.


----------



## partitionist (4. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## TheBodo (4. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Also was fehlt:

Belege:

Was für Programme hast du geschreiben? Ein oder zwei aufzählen und Funktion nennen und eventuell eine Liste mit Allen im Anhang! 

Warum ist du teamfähig? Hast du mal in einem Fussbalteam gescpielt oder in einer Band? Sowas musst du Belegen (Beispiel und Lebenslauf)!

Und gib die Adresse deine Website an, die wollen deine Programm wohl auch sehen oder? Achja Homepage solltest du nich nehmen das klingt so nach Fotoalben, nimm Website oder Internepräsenz!

Aber wichtig: Belege!

Wie viele Leute sagen sie könnten programmieren weil sie mal einen Taschenrechner geschrieben haben!

Pepp das nochmal auf und dann denk ich es sollte gut sein! Kannst du aber auch gerne nochmal einstellen!


----------



## partitionist (4. Oktober 2007)

@ TheBodo: Wo soll ich das noch dazu schreiben, es soll ja kein roman werden!

Habe es nun einwenig verbessert:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit großem Interesse habe ich Ihr Ausbildungsangebot “Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung“ in den Stellenangeboten auf Ihrer Internetseite gelesen und möchte mich hiermit um die ausgeschriebene Stelle bei Ihnen bewerben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobias Köhler (4. Oktober 2007)

Gut so*THUMBS UP*
Also, mit den eigenen Projekten würde ich auch eher erst kommen, wenn danach gefragt wird. Du kannst ja im Lebenslauf unter Hobbies oder so deine Website angeben. Aber jedes einzelne Projekt aufzuzählen ginge glaube ich zu weit

edit: Fehlerteufel ist noch da 
...mir Spaß, Programme zu entwerfen...
Sonst soweit ich gesehn habe alles richtig


----------



## TheBodo (4. Oktober 2007)

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, (Hier evtl. der Name des Personalchefs (Internetseite))
> 
> mit großem Interesse habe ich Ihr Ausbildungsangebot “Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung“ in den Stellenangeboten auf Ihrer Internetseite gelesen und möchte mich hiermit um die ausgeschriebene Stelle bei Ihnen bewerben.
> 
> ...



So hoffe das hat verdeutlich was ich meinte, Du hast eine DinA4 Seite Platz um denen zu sagen wie toll du bist? Bist du so langweilig, dass du nur 2/3 füllen kannst?

Das ist alles nicht böse gemeint, sondern als ernster Tipp! Mein Vater stellt Leute ein und sagt immer es ist so langweilig die schreiben alle das gleiche! Anders sein ist die Devise und wenn du wirklich Interesse daran hast, dann versteck dich nicht und sag: "Ich bin der Beste für den Job!" Erklär dem da was du machst aber nich zu kompliziert?

Was ist eine Client/Server Anwendung?  Und was macht deine? Da gibtes doch mehr!

Probiers einfach mal aus..!


----------



## Gumbo (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde ein schlichtes Anschreiben verfassen und als Anhang das Bewerbungsschreiben verschicken.

Und dort solltest du – wie TheBodo es bereits erwähnte – neben den üblichen Schlagworten, die sich wohl in jeder Bewerbung befinden, vor allem Beispiele dafür geben, in denen sich die genannten Eigenschaften deutlich gezeigt haben.
Dass Interesse an dem Ausbildungsberuf existiert, setzen die Ausbilder voraus, das ist kein Plus.




> Mein Interesse als Softwareentwickler wurde schon früh geweckt.


Bist du schon Softwareentwicker? Oder um die Formulierung wortwörtlich zu nehmen: warst du schon seit der Schulzeit Softwareentwickler? Andernfalls sollte es „Mein Interesse an Softwareentwicklung …“ heißen.



> Schon in der Schulzeit habe ich Informatik-Kurse gewählt und durch meinen anschließenden Besuch an einem Fachgymnasium für Informationstechnik wurde dies noch verstärkt.


Der Besuch eines Fachgymnasiums gehört nach meiner Auffassung auch zur „allgemeinen Schulzeit“. Von welcher Schulzeit ist also die Rede?


> Dort habe ich die Programmiersprache JAVA gelernt, parallel dazu habe ich einige Bücher über C/C++ durchgearbeitet und kleine Anwendungen entwickelt wie z.B. Client/Server Anwendungen für Windows.


Wurde dort nur die Sprache Java gelehrt? Und hast du dir C/C++ selbst angeeignet? Und in welchen Sprachen hast du die Client/Server-Anwendungen (Plural korrekt?) entwickelt?


> Zudem betreibe ich eine Website für die Veröffentlichungen meiner Projekte.


Welche Projekte? Und Projekte welcher Art?


> In der Freizeit programmiere ich gerne und es macht mir Spaß Programme zu entwerfen und zu entwickeln.


Das klingt wie ein Pleonasmus. Schreibe lieber, dass dir das Problemlösen Spaß macht und kniffelige Probleme dich erst recht herausfordern oder so ähnlich.


> Daher denke ich, dass ich für eine Tätigkeit in Ihrem Unternehmen geeignet bin.


Gutes Stichwort: informiere dich unbedingt über die ausgeschriebenen Voraussetzungen und nötigen Fähigkeiten.


> Darüber hinaus verfüge ich über Eigenschaften wie Teamfähigkeit, Flexibilität und Zuverlässigkeit.


In diesem Zusammenhang sind es nur leere Worte. Beispiele sind hier gefragt.

Darüber hinaus sehen es Unternehmen gerne, wenn man sich über sie informiert. So könntest du beispielsweise den Namen des Personalleiters erfragen, um ihn in dem Brief direkt anzuschreiben. Du solltest den Empfänger vermitteln, dass sie nicht einfach nur eine Adresse auf einer Liste sind, sondern du sie gezielt ausgewählt hast.


----------



## TheBodo (4. Oktober 2007)

Achja was ich noch vergessen habe:

Du betreibst eine Website! Kannst du HTML? JAVASCRIPT? PHP?

Wenn ja rein damit!

Achja und Kenntnisse so wie Programmiersprachen gehören eigentlich in den Lebenslauf soweit ich weiß!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (4. Oktober 2007)

Dann allerdings die Beispiele auch.
Und die Sache mit sich abheben und was anderes schreiben. Das kann man so oder so sehen... Die einen begrüßen es, die anderen sind altmodisch und legen Bewerbungen, die nicht einem einheitlichen Muster (das, was sie gelernt haben^^)entsprechen gleich beiseite. Einige wollen sogar noch einen schriftlichen Lebenslauf, um die Handschrit zu sehen. Am besten entscheidest du das für dich, welche Sachen rein kommen und welche du weglässt... Naja nicht ganz weglassen, sondern eher auf den Lebenslauf verlagerst.
Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg dabei


----------



## Gumbo (4. Oktober 2007)

Was noch wichtig ist: achte auf Sorgfalt! Es gibt Personalleiter, die Bewerbungen bei falsch geschriebenen Namen (Nachname, Firmierung, etc.) sofort aussortieren. Auch solltest du die Ausschreibung mehrfach lesen, um nicht irgendwelche Einzelheiten überlesen zu haben. Das passiert schneller/öfter als man denkt (siehe How NOT to Apply for a Freelance Position).


----------



## partitionist (5. Oktober 2007)

Hier die "verbesserte" Version:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit großem Interesse habe ich Ihr Ausbildungsangebot “Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung“ in den Stellenangeboten auf Ihrer Internetseite gelesen und möchte mich hiermit um die ausgeschriebene Stelle bei Ihnen bewerben.
> 
> ...



Eine Frage, soll ich den Teil mit Windows auslassen da ja WinAPI genannt wurde?
Der Satz mit der Website so in Ordnung?


----------



## Mamphil (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

die "verbesserte" Version enthält immer noch ein paar Fehler, die auf fehlende Sorgfalt schließen lassen: "einemFachgymnasium", "entwickelt, wie z. B.", "macht mir Spaß, Probleme zu lösen" (bei den Komma-Sachen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, _ich_ würde da Kommata setzen), "eine Tätigkeit in Ihrem Unternehmen" (irgend eine?) IMHO besser: "die Ausbildung[sstelle] in Ihrem Unternehmen"

Mamphil


----------



## Gumbo (7. Oktober 2007)

Wieso machst du eigentlich nichts aus den vielen Vorschlägen? Mir scheint als hättest du vor allem an den Satzstellungen geändert aber inhaltlich kaum. Sind dir die Vorschläge etwa zuwider?


----------



## TheBodo (7. Oktober 2007)

Das wollte ich auch gerade Fragen!

Du änderst eventuell was am Schreibstil!
Aber nichts am Inhalt? Bist du dir sicher, dass du den Job willst?

Wenn ja pack deine Interessen und Talente da rein sonst musste echt viel Glück haben?
Die Leute hier haben sich nämlich wirklich viel Mühe gegeben und du sezt kaum was um!

MfG Bodo

ps:  Immer noch nett gemeint wir wollen nur dass du den Job kriegst!


----------



## partitionist (7. Oktober 2007)

Bin noch nicht soweit 

Danke für eure Bemühungen


----------



## TheBodo (7. Oktober 2007)

dann sag dass die endgültige versin noch kommt!


----------



## partitionist (8. Oktober 2007)

Habe den Inhalt meiner Bewerbung geändert, mit persönlich gefällts schon besser 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit großem Interesse habe ich Ihr Ausbildungsangebot “Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung“ in den Stellenangeboten auf Ihrer Internetseite gelesen und möchte mich hiermit um die ausgeschriebene Stelle bei Ihnen bewerben.
> 
> ...




Habe andere Bewerbungschreiben gesehen wo einige auch ihre EDV Kenntnisse in das Schreiben mit eingebracht haben, ist das richtig oder kommt das in den Lebenslauf, sonst würde ich noch einiges dazu schreiben, UNIX-Grundlagen, Windows, Vernetzung.

Ich habe an der Schule noch ein Zertifikat vom CISCO Kurs bekommen, soll ich den auch hier erwähnen?


----------



## Arijane (8. Oktober 2007)

Na dann misch ich mal auch mit ;-)

Das Du nicht "sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" da stehen lassen darfst, weißt Du hoffentlich  WIe ich zitiere weiß ich nicht, deshalb auf dem umständlichen Weg:

Im 2ten Absatz schreibst Du: "..wurde mein Interesse als Softwareentwickler geweckt..."
Ich glaube das geht nicht. Ich würde schreiben "wurde mein Interesse für die Softwareentwicklung geweckt",
...so dass ich mir Progrokenntnisse im Bereich C/C++ und WinAPI durch das Studium von Büchern angeeignet habe. Beispiele zu einem WinAPI-Projekt können Sie meiner Internetpräsenz "www.mysite."entnehmen.

So ist der Satz zu lang - aber wenn es Dir in etwa gefällt kannst Du ja noch selber daran rumbasteln.Das es "nur" Grundkenntnisse sind, würde ich gar nicht sagen. Wenn man in seiner Freitzeit Programmierbücher studiert, wissen die schon das es keine Fachkenntnisse sind. 

Und eigentlich ist ganz wichtig zu schreiben, warum es gerade DIESE Firma sein soll. Die müssen im Anschreiben bereits sehen, dass das eine Bewerbung nur für diese Firma ist, und kein Schreiben welches an 100 Unternehmen gesendet wird. 
Schreib am besten noch mit da rein, was die machen (selbst wenn Du denkst, dass sie das ja selber wissen)...nur dann irgendwie schön umpackt...Vielleicht so ungefähr:
"Da die SOFTWAREENTW. GMBH  eines der wenigen Unternehmen ist, welche sich mit der Programmierung von XY befassen..."-Wenn man die Firma nicht kennt, ist es schwer Dir hier zu helfen...

Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist Deine Bewerbung schon ziemlich gut. Und einer hat immer was zu meckern. Selbst wenn Du das Schreiben noch 20 mal hier veröffentlichst, wird Dir niemand sagen "Ja- so ist es perfekt". Ich finds super dass Du Dir so viel Mühe machst ! (Nein ;-) ich bin keine Lehrerin)

Also: VIEL GLÜCK !
Ariane
EDV-Kenntnisse gehören meiner Meinung nach in den Lebenslauf, und das Zertifikat vom CISCO Kurs kommt gesondert in den Anhang (hinter das Zeugnis)


----------



## TheBodo (8. Oktober 2007)

Du musst noch den Namen des Personalchefs rausfinden!

Und: Du kannst Java und C++ erwähnen und genauere Kenntnisse in den Lebenslauf!

Aber auch deine Kenntnisse in HTML und so auch erwähnen als "Grundkenntnisse in Internetprogrammierung" oder "umfassende Kenntnisse in.." weißt schon!

Wäre evtl noch besser!


----------



## partitionist (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich möchte mich ja erst fürs nächste Jahr bewerben, muss ich nun im Einleitungsteil "Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um Ausbildungsstelle für 2008" einbringen oder kann ich es auslassen


----------



## TheBodo (9. Oktober 2007)

Musst du nicht, viele meinen dass machen alle also lieber anders, so wie du es geschriebne hast fand ich es nicht schlecht!


----------



## DeSaarbrigger (9. Oktober 2007)

Der erste Satz ist 08/15. Der erste Satz muss ausagekräftig sein und den Personalchef anregen mit freude weiterzulesen. Ich kenn die Ausschreibung nicht aber wie wäre es denn mit: Sie suchen Bill Gates nachfolger? Dann halten Sie in diesem moment seine Bewerbung in Händen. Wenn de sowas schreibst musste es aber auch drauf haben. Das ist zwar extrem aber ich als Personalchef würde daraufhin den Bewerber kennenlernen der so große Töne spuckt. Kann natürlich auch voll in die Hose gehen. Musst du halt entscheiden, entweder eine sichere 08/15 Bewerbung oder halt mal was anderes  
Würde nicht schreiben, dass du denkst, geeignet zu sein sondern: Daher weiß ich, dass ich für Ihr Unternehemen geeignet bin.
Der letzte Satz würde ich eher so schreiben. Konnt ich Ihr Interesse wecken? Dann würde ich mich über eine Einladung zu einem persönliche Gespräch freuen. //Sehr freuen klingt irgendwie nach arschkriechen.


----------



## partitionist (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich bins nochmal, diesmal möchte ich mich zum Fachinformatiker Fachrichtung Systemintegration bewerben. Hoffe ihr findet noch paar Fehler:



> *Bewerbung um eine Ausbildungsstelle zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBodo (19. Oktober 2007)

Fast gut! der Teil mit Fexibilität etc is doppelt!

Und halt Anlagen!


----------



## partitionist (19. Oktober 2007)

Hier die verbesserte Version:


> *Bewerbung um eine Ausbildungsstelle zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBodo (19. Oktober 2007)

Schreib aber in die Anlage was du noch so alles kannst und gemacht hast (Vereine)
und mach noch ein oder 2 Beispiele warum du Zuverlässig bist oder Flexibel (weißt ja soziale Kontakte oder so) und halt nochma was du schon gemacht hast!


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

partitionist hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich möchte mich um eine Ausbildungsstelle als Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung bewerben, nun habe ich mein schreiben fertig, würde mich freuen wenn ihr noch fehler finden würdet:



also mit dieser bewerbung würde ich mich bewerben....echt gut!


----------

